# Another Low tech question of Cheap LP-E12 Batteries



## surapon (Jan 11, 2014)

Dear Sir.
Yes, I am the Cheapo, when I try to buy the support equipment of my Love Hobby, Photography.
No,not the question about the Camera Bodies or Camera Lenses that I stick with my dear Canon, But The Batteries.
Yes, My Awesome new Tiny Babe EOS-M require Canon LP-E12 = $ 50 US Dollars = 7.2 V, 875 mAh, Which I can shoot still Photos only 130 Picture MAX.
Yes, I already Buy 2 Wasabi brand = $ 15 US Dollars 7.2V, 1100 mAh, Which I can shoot up to 145-155 picture Max.
The Question, Sir---There are So many Brands , Cheap, and More Power, Such as :
Opteka LP-E12 = $ 12 US Dollars , 7.2 V, 2000 mAh.
Halcyon LP-E12 = $ 10 US Dollars , 7,2 V, 2200 mAh.
Butterfly Photo = $ 9 US Dollars , 7.2 V, 1150 mAh.

What should I buy ?----YES, All Brands include Canon Battery = Made in China
Have a great weekend, my friends.
Surapon


----------



## sama (Jan 11, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir.
> Yes, I am the Cheapo, when I try to buy the support equipment of my Love Hobby, Photography.
> No,not the question about the Camera Bodies or Camera Lenses that I stick with my dear Canon, But The Batteries.
> Yes, My Awesome new Tiny Babe EOS-M require Canon LP-E12 = $ 50 US Dollars = 7.2 V, 875 mAh, Which I can shoot still Photos only 130 Picture MAX.
> ...



Dear Surapon,

I have received today a package of 2 pieces of 3rd party (dste) LP-E12 and a DC 136 charger which I have purchased online from a Ebay vendor "Dstebattery". I offered $18 for the above and was accepted. Tracking number was provided with no extra cost. Warranty period is 2 years.
I bought from them before and their batteries are of decent quality. It happened once that one of their LP-E8 s became weak in less than a year's time. I emailed them and got a replacement in 2 weeks.
Just for your info.


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

sama said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir.
> ...



THANKSSSSS, Dear Sama
Thanks for your infor., BUT another question " I bought from them before and their batteries are of decent quality "= What do you mean " Decent quality " ?= Short life of the Batteries ? or Short Capacity to shoot , each Charge ?.
But 2 Years warranty is great, Not Many Recharged Batteries pass 2 years of continueing usage any ways.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## photonius (Jan 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir.
> Yes, I am the Cheapo, when I try to buy the support equipment of my Love Hobby, Photography.
> No,not the question about the Camera Bodies or Camera Lenses that I stick with my dear Canon, But The Batteries.
> Yes, My Awesome new Tiny Babe EOS-M require Canon LP-E12 = $ 50 US Dollars = 7.2 V, 875 mAh, Which I can shoot still Photos only 130 Picture MAX.
> ...



i have my doubts about "xxx, 2000 mAh." that's almost double the capacity, which if they use standard technology (given the price, it's sure not some super technology) should be a battery double the size. so, I would NOT believe these claims.

(edited NOT, forgot it)


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

photonius said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir.
> ...



Yes, Dear photonius----I almost agree with you---To good and so cheap , to be true---That why, I ask all of our friends, who use this Cheap And Great ( ?) Battery before.
BUT, I will order this Cheapo ---Use and report back to you.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW/ref=sr_1_7/192-4275402-5928723?ie=UTF8&qid=1389462791&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+battery+lp-e12


----------



## sama (Jan 14, 2014)

surapon said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Sorry for the late reply. By decent, I mean the batteries are of good quality. I have used their BP511A, LP E6, LP E8 and NB 10L which hold charges quite well. I have no statistical figure as to how many pics can be taken for a full charge ( I guess they are at least up to 80% of the original ones) and most of them survive after 2 years. I was particularly impressed when they sent me a replacement previously - refer to my post above. 

As for the LP-E12, I will test it out and report back to you. I have charged one fully and will see how it performs in the coming 2 days.


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

sama said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > sama said:
> ...



Dear Friend Sama.
Yes, I already have 2 Canon LP-E12 875 mAh. , And 2 Wasabi power Batteries1100 mAh---Not Enough for my 1 day Shooting ( which less than 600 Photos for 4 Batteries)---To day I already Order from Amazon 2 sets ( 4 Batteries and 2 Chargers) Halcyon LP-E12 Batteries =2200 mAH Lithium Ion, $ 18.99 US Dollars each set of 2 Batteries and a Charger.

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW/ref=sr_1_7/192-4275402-5928723?ie=UTF8&qid=1389462791&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+battery+lp-e12

Yes, I should get on my hand with in 4-5 days ( Free Shipping), And report back to you.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## sama (Jan 18, 2014)

[/quote]

Dear Friend Sama.
Yes, I already have 2 Canon LP-E12 875 mAh. , And 2 Wasabi power Batteries1100 mAh---Not Enough for my 1 day Shooting ( which less than 600 Photos for 4 Batteries)---To day I already Order from Amazon 2 sets ( 4 Batteries and 2 Chargers) Halcyon LP-E12 Batteries =2200 mAH Lithium Ion, $ 18.99 US Dollars each set of 2 Batteries and a Charger.

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW/ref=sr_1_7/192-4275402-5928723?ie=UTF8&qid=1389462791&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+battery+lp-e12

Yes, I should get on my hand with in 4-5 days ( Free Shipping), And report back to you.
Have a great day.
Surapon
[/quote]

Wow, excellent price for the battery and charger combo and you don't have to wait for weeks to get the shipment. In Toronto, I waited 5 weeks to get it from the postal outlet. People in Hong Kong are shipping the battery stuff via Singapore/Sweden/Swiss to avoid certain airline restriction. BTW, I have tested 2 of mine and they lasted for about 210 to 225 shots respectively.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 11, 2014)

i have an ittou battery, says made in japan and says 5800mAh on it..... 
dunno if it is really that but it does get around 400 or so shots out on full charge
leave the standard battery for dead. only issue is it doesnt eject very easily the spring
in the cam is not strong enough to push it out so need tweezers to pull it out
got it in singapore at a store I cant remember exactly how much it was but it was pretty cheap


----------



## surapon (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I get 4 Halcyon LP-E12 Batteries =2200 mAH Lithium Ion, for 2 weeks and I get more than 400 Photos per Charge---BUT, I turn off "the Continue AF"---That will save the energy, per one of our friend in CR. recommend.
Yes, I Have Wasabi ( 2 of them ) can give me 170-200 Photos, And 2 Canon batteries = 140-to 155 Photos per Battery.
Yes, I have 8 Batteries that good for me foe 1 dy shoots.
Have fun.
Surapon


----------



## dragonmage (Mar 10, 2014)

Dear Surapon

I would like to know how is your experernce with the two halcyon LP-E12 Batteries as I am looking into buying a pair myself
Dragonmage


----------

